# Check out these costumes!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

http://www.spookywoodsfx.com/products-spookywoodsfx.html


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I have checked them out in Vegas and if you are a tall or big person, that could be an issue. My wife question that at the show and I do not recall the answer. I do know the guys wearing them were medium size to small. I am 6'3 and over 200lbs and there looked like there was no chance of me fitting in one. They may have a solution. It is definitely something to inquire about before purchase.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

they look good but you prob sweat to death in those.. 
I like the ivy one


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's like wearing pantie hose.
Nice folks, had the pleasure to speak with Tony.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh my gosh those are awesome!! can some one loan me the $1400.00. maybe I should get two. J/K
those costumes are unbelivable, I wonder if they work in the movie industry.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Those are way cool...looks really hot under there


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great inspirations for a prop. All you need is a mask and a body frame. Kinda think I should be able to do it for under a grand.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> It's like wearing pantie hose.
> Nice folks, had the pleasure to speak with Tony.


I'm not partial to panty hose..but I do like fishnet!LOL


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

tonguesandwich, or anyone considering making their own skin suit, look into the lycra suits made for scuba divers. They are worn under the wet suit so they are thin, light and come in sizes from kids to plus sizes for adults.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Tony owns and runs a haunt.


Nancj said:


> Oh my gosh those are awesome!! can some one loan me the $1400.00. maybe I should get two. J/K
> those costumes are unbelivable, I wonder if they work in the movie industry.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

They are neat. I really like the bride and groom pic.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are great. I wonder if they would fit me at 6' tall (but a long torso). Even though my wife enjoys Halloween too, I doubt she'd be thrilled if I spent over a grand on a costume.


----------

